# Amman Valley Hospital Maternity wing, Carmarthenshire, Dec 2015



## Crazywolf (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi all, this is my first post so let me know if anything is wrong

This is situated on the site of a working hospital but was originally opened as a cottage hospital in 1936 and was a gift from a local family to all the people in the locality who were mainly miners families.

When the NHS was created in 1948, it was taken over as an NHS hospital and this wing was built to house the first NHS maternity unit in the UK.

due to larger hospitals in the county its doors were closed in 1984 as part of health board cut backs, however the main part of the hospital, is still open today.

In 2008, the National Health Service celebrated it's 60th anniversary and the Amman Valley Hospital was 72 years old. 

On Saturday the 14th of June 2008, the Daily Mirror printed an article, in which the first person born under the National Health Service gave an interview.

Mrs Aneira Thomas was named after the Great Aneurin Bevan, the chief architect of the NHS and her name was chosen by the nurses at Amman Valley Hospital, where she was born at 12:01 am, on July 5th 1948.



IMG_8174 by martin jones, on Flickr




IMG_8160 by martin jones, on Flickr

as you can see inside the main corridor, its been pretty trashed by chavs, there is the remains of a piano in the passage flat on its back, burnt out.




IMG_8157 by martin jones, on Flickr

no sound of baby screams any more




IMG_8156 by martin jones, on Flickr


IMG_8153 by martin jones, on Flickr

the old delivery room, notice the little charachters on the tiles.




IMG_8144 by martin jones, on Flickr

some form of nure call system i think above one of the doors.





IMG_8131 by martin jones, on Flickr

the kitchen, in here the roof has collapsed and it was a little bit iffy





IMG_8136 by martin jones, on Flickr

there is that nurse call panel above the door





IMG_8141 by martin jones, on Flickr


IMG_8149-Recovered by martin jones, on Flickr


I hope you enjoyed my report as much as I enjoyed creating it, I did this explore on my own and I'd love to hear from others local to Swansea and Carmarthenshire who fancy joining me for my next trip out..

Cheers


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you for trying, but you need to follow the instructions here to get your photos to work:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html#post307565


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 13, 2015)

think ive got it now


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 13, 2015)

I think you have it. Nice first post and a good write up. Well done.


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2015)

Crazywolf said:


> think ive got it now


Sorted! Thanks for fixing that. Great first report. [emoji1]


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 13, 2015)

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 14, 2015)

cheers, just added a few discriptions to a few of the photos, might make it a little more interesting.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm glad to see you've joined up! Welcome to the forum  
Fantastic first post. Hopefully there's some more explorers based out your way that will team up with you! 
Stay safe, happy exploring


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 14, 2015)

Great 1st post nothing to worry about here it was really good,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Dec 14, 2015)

Nicely Done Wolf, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 14, 2015)

luvly set mate, I'm in Carmarthenshire if that's any good


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 15, 2015)

thorfrun said:


> luvly set mate, I'm in Carmarthenshire if that's any good



thanks mate, where in carmarthenshire are you


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 15, 2015)

Cheers fella I hope so, but maybe will get further afield in the near future


----------



## Crazywolf (Dec 15, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> I'm glad to see you've joined up! Welcome to the forum
> Fantastic first post. Hopefully there's some more explorers based out your way that will team up with you!
> Stay safe, happy exploring



cheers fella, hopefully get out a bit further afield too, catch you on the road


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 15, 2015)

Crazywolf said:


> thanks mate, where in carmarthenshire are you



in between Carmarthen and Llanelli


----------



## Crazywolf (Apr 6, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> luvly set mate, I'm in Carmarthenshire if that's any good




hi yea, drom me a pm and we can sort something out


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 6, 2016)

Great first report there, really liked your pics. I look forward to more!


----------



## photo401 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice set of photographs  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon6D (Apr 7, 2016)

Anyone know if this place still stands? there was talking of it being demolished


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 8, 2016)

really like your opening shot! some wonderful bits remain made the most of the site it seems


----------

